# Tecumseh engine problem



## 2manycats (May 2, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I'm a newbie, and I hope I can get some advice from the experts, because this is driving me nutzzz.
I have a Yardman tiller with a Tecumseh 5.5 hp, fixed throttle with about 8 hours on it (yeah, I know, but it's all I could afford). It starts first pull, runs for a few seconds, then quits and immediately, I pull it one time, starts, then quits. If I furiously pump the priming bulb, it may run for a few seconds longer, but still stops. I checked the gas flow-no problem, new air filter, cleaned the carb (wasn't even dirty), new plug. Interestingly, I can turn the only carb adjusting screw to any position, and it acts the exact same way.

Until last spring, the thing worked ok, and suddenly started acting up. I stored it away until now.

Linkage rods, springs ok, governor working, I just can't think of anything to check that I haven't already.

Any ideas at all would be great. Thanks.
Engine model LV195EA Spec 361596E
Great! I missed one hole in the float bowl screw. Now it works great. Many thanks!!


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Can you post the engine numbers please?


----------



## bec98x (Jan 5, 2007)

If this was a lawn mower enine I would say the main jet is clogged. Pull the bolt holding the bowl on and blow out. 

Again if this was a lawn mower engine I would say there is no adjusting screw. The only screw on the lawn mower engines should be tight.

Post your engine info.


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

There are NO adjusting screws on your carb. It is a fixed jet. Carb may have looked clean, but you have varnish inside the holes. Remove the carb and soak it in a carb cleaning solution. Make sure you also soak the main jet (the bolt that holds the float bowl on). The main jet has at least 2 holes in it. 1 big hole and 1 tiny pinhole, which may be located in the threads. After soaking, rinse with water and blow out ALL holes with compressed air.


----------



## aaaaex88 (Jan 7, 2009)

Those emission compliant carbs have no adjustments and run very lean. I would use it on partial choke to make it run a bit more rich.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

aaaaex88 said:


> Those emission compliant carbs have no adjustments and run very lean. I would use it on partial choke to make it run a bit more rich.


If it has a primer it doesn't have a choke. Have a good one. Geo


----------

